# Entrée VGA ou DVI sur iMac ?



## pub0 (12 Novembre 2004)

Coucou tout le monde,

je possède actuellement un PowerBook 12" que je branche sur un écran LCD 17" Hercules.

Mais je voudrais offrir un iMac G4 ou G5 à ma dulcinée et en profiter pour vendre mon Hercules et utiliser l'écran de l'iMac comme écran temporaire pour le PowerBook.

Est-ce possible ????

Merci !


----------



## iota (12 Novembre 2004)

Salut.

 Malheureusement non... 

 @+
 iota


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Malheureusement non...
> 
> ...



Mais il est possible, en reliant le PB à l'iMac via un cable Firewire et en démarrant le PB en mode "disque externe" (touche T enfoncée au démarrage si je me souviens bien) de démarrer l'iMac (touche "Alt" enfoncée au démarrage, puis choisir le disque du PB qui apparait comme un simple disque Firewire) sur le disque du PB, ce qui revient à peu près au même.


----------



## iota (12 Novembre 2004)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mais il est possible, en reliant le PB à l'iMac via un cable Firewire et en démarrant le PB en mode "disque externe" (touche T enfoncée au démarrage si je me souviens bien) de démarrer l'iMac (touche "Alt" enfoncée au démarrage, puis choisir le disque du PB qui apparait comme un simple disque Firewire) sur le disque du PB, ce qui revient à peu près au même.


 Effectivement... je n'avais pas pensé à cette possibilité... 

   @+
   iota


----------



## pmeignie (12 Novembre 2004)

C'"est le mode target 

Pas mal non plus pour transferer des fichiers sans se mettre en reseau ou passer par l'assistant apple


----------

